# Ocelots



## TinTinMWT (Dec 6, 2011)

I know this is probably one of those questions that gets asked all the time.

But what are laws with keeping Ocelot?
Are they DWA?

Has anyone ever kept them before?

This is more just out of interest than anything else. I work too much to get any pet.

Thanks.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

They are DWA.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

They are DWA, CITES and very hard to acquire, and very expensive to boot!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

We have ocelots ,they are stunning cats


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

animalsbeebee said:


> We have ocelots ,they are stunning cats


They've been my fave animal since I saw one in a book as a kid of about seven. You lucky thing I am sooo jealous! Do you breed yours?


----------



## Mongouk (Apr 17, 2012)

What are we talking price wise?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Unfortunately my male ,who is a stunner ,is a naughty boy and would kill the female ,so he has to be kept on his own.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

That's a shame..I have a five year list which goes ALC, Serval, Ocelot, and I'm nearly there with number one:lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

can i just say, i love the word ocelot.... what a great word.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Mongouk said:


> What are we talking price wise?


Saw one up for 8k a couple of years ago, don't know if it sold for that though.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

If you go to the trouble of getting a dwal,you may be disappointed with alc,its like having a domestic cat maybe a bit prettier.Plus for the price of alc you can have nicer cats.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

animalsbeebee said:


> If you go to the trouble of getting a dwal,you may be disappointed with alc,its like having a domestic cat maybe a bit prettier.Plus for the price of alc you can have nicer cats.


Do you think so? I have been thinking its an awful lot of money..they are gorgeous though. I was going to bypass them and go for the serval when I saw your ad (and another elsewhere) but sadly I don't think funds permit.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Last time i knew of alc's were £4000 each,lot of money for not much cat,loads around alsur jaguarundi are miles nicer,there are lots of things out there much more impressive/rarer at similar price range.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I think I fell for them because they are similar in the face to ocelots tbh. I've never heard of jaguarundi! Please elaborate:lol2:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I googled it lol. Yes they're certainly impressive but where on earth would you get one? Gotta say I prefer the look of the serval to jaguarundi I think..
Oh and the alc's I was looking at were not quite that expensive thank goodness.


----------



## REPTILEDAN88 (Sep 23, 2011)

5plusmany said:


> I think I fell for them because they are similar in the face to ocelots tbh. I've never heard of jaguarundi! Please elaborate:lol2:


Heres one.








I took this pic of one the other day at Tayto Park, they have Servals, Fishing Cats, Amur Leopards, Cougars and alot more. I will post a few more pic's if you want too.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah I saw some pics when I googled. They're pretty stunning aren't they..can't imagine they'd be easily tamed though.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Here is a picture of our female jaguarundi ,first one is when she was a baby





















And heres our ocelot


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Beautiful! I love the ocelot especially but the Jaguarundi sure look different.

I also love servals, and fishing cats, and caracals :flrt:

They're on the 'dream' list, lol


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Fishing cats are ace,i have some kits to photograph at the end of may.
So that should be good, the parents are very placidand this will be the 4th litter.
The jaguarundi is unusual as far as cats are concerned, more related to pumas than anything else, but i like them too, and the length of that tail is awesome!!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

They don't really look like cats, the jaguarundi, they remind me of fossa or something.

Sounds like a nice 'job' photographing fishing kittens.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

I normally prefer bigger cats,but i love the jaguarundi,would not mind having another pair! Ocelots are beautiful ,but my dream cats to own would be clouded leopards.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I took some close uppics of cloudies last year, they are stunning cats, not sure how available they are to own though!!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Probably virtually impossible,saw them at the late Pete James 12 years ago and loved them.Have you photographed any black leopards ?


----------



## REPTILEDAN88 (Sep 23, 2011)

A few more from Tayto Park, can't believe I forgot to get pic's of the Ocelots though I will next time though.








Fishing Cat
















Serval








Jaguarundi








Amur Leopard








Cheeky Cougar/Mountain Lion


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Here is a picture of our female jaguarundi ,first one is when she was a baby
> 
> image
> 
> ...


I got a question for you. how big is a Jaguarundi? compared to a ocelot or serval, and temperment?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Roughly the jaguarundi is around twice the size of a domestic cat ,more compact and solid the female has a great temperament ,but its like a cat on speed lol


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is a pic of the male fishing cat!
Will be photographing black leopards in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

animalsbeebee said:


> Here is a picture of our female jaguarundi ,first one is when she was a baby
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That Ocelot pic actually brought tears to my eyes! I will be a very very happy lady if/ WHEN I have one of my own :flrt:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

butter wouldnt melt


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> That Ocelot pic actually brought tears to my eyes! I will be a very very happy lady if/ WHEN I have one of my own :flrt:


All these animals are great, but remember, apart from the dwa, the cost of the enclosures run into £000's, an enclosure i know ofin the making is costing 40k, and its not that big lol.
Im not trying to put you off, but there is a realistic issue with money, also look for a decent exotics vet in the area should you ever need one!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> butter wouldnt melt
> 
> image


oh if only I could find one cheap enough :notworthy: so stunning


----------



## Mongouk (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats why so many people end up giving these animals to refuges. They dont bother to do all the research before they buy.

Which is why im only in the early research and planning stage.

Stunning animals though!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

What refuges have been given any of these cats?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> What refuges have been given any of these cats?


very few as very few keep them, and it's not like you can just go buy one:lol2: you need to research before you can apply for a licence :lol2: let alone own one. Prob does not have a clue :whistling2:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

We had to import both ocelots and one jaguarundi,so definately not an abundance of them.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> We had to import both ocelots and one jaguarundi,so definately not an abundance of them.


and Why would someone who paid so much for one, licence so on then give it to a refuge, Ummmmmm not likly to happen often if ever


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Ocelots or indeed most small cats, tend not to end up in refuges. Zoos tend to just stop the breeding if there are no spaces for the required species in other zoos.
Private collections usually have some sort of outlet,and i would guess, have 'orders' for want of a better word, before breeding certain species, unless its for conservation purposes.
My friend got his ocelot from a zoo that closed.


----------



## Mongouk (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry, I was ambiguous with my term of 'these animals', I was generalising about exotic pets which end up in refuges, but I appreciate that I didn't make that clear!

The exotic pet refuge does have an Ocelot, although that actually came from a zoos interactive pet corner, so not a pet per se, 

And thanks for making me feel welcome, Philip I may only have a handful of posts, but that doesn't mean I know jack all? so much for the 'nice guy' tag....


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome cats. Ocelots are stunning. Animalsbeebee yours is particularly. What a handsome cat. I would have these over any other of the medium sized cats if I could. One day but not yet!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ben W said:


> All these animals are great, but remember, apart from the dwa, the cost of the enclosures run into £000's, an enclosure i know ofin the making is costing 40k, and its not that big lol.
> Im not trying to put you off, but there is a realistic issue with money, also look for a decent exotics vet in the area should you ever need one!


 Don't forget the security you'd need; these would be very attractive indeed to some thieves.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Ben W said:


> All these animals are great, but remember, apart from the dwa, the cost of the enclosures run into £000's, an enclosure i know ofin the making is costing 40k, and its not that big lol.
> Im not trying to put you off, but there is a realistic issue with money, also look for a decent exotics vet in the area should you ever need one!


For the larger cats yes but ALCs are only the size of your average domestic cat..OH will be building the enclosure as he's good at that:whistling2: We priced a 15x9x6 foot run up at around the £600 mark, although we will need to add in indoor enclosure to that too, plus platforms toys etc. It all does add up hence why I said five year plan..:lol2:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Don't forget the security you'd need; these would be very attractive indeed to some thieves.


Oh god yes! If I had animals like animalsbeebee I think I would hire a security firm :lol2:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

I know its not an ocelot ,thought you would like to see one of our lynxes we bred


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I love Lynx,have so many pics of them, they are all so different, especially when in winter coat!!
I must get across to see you soon!!!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Yes i remember we said spring/summer,just hoping weather picks up,and was thinking if we have some babies around also.Might have something new by summer also!


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I love the lynxes, still holding out for these. Not as big as I thought, I saw some at exotic pet refuges open day... lovely!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

He was a baby in the photo with a large Akita who you have met.I think he was probably about 4-5 mnths old,it took about 18 mnths for him to reach full size.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, no I meant that I saw some at exotic pet refuges open day. I think that they have three. I was very interested in their enclosures. They were made of telegraph poles and chainlink, looked do-able at least! (with machinery) I think that the enclosures were about fifty feet x fifty feet square...
I can't remember seeing anyone but the foxes when I came over, but I don't mind big dogs, my mally was weighed at the vets recently and is 50 kilos, due I think to the meds she's on, but she's not fat..:whistling2:


----------



## Mongouk (Apr 17, 2012)

Two euro lynx an ocelot and two hybrid canadian timberwolves plus two silver foxes and a scottish wildcat. 

To name the biggies at epr.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

The scottish wildcat looked like a fat tabby :lol2: Not for me, I want a big cat, if I was rich I would have all the big ones but I will settle for something like a lynx, caracal or something similar and non spotty...puma perhaps? yummy.
Those wolf hybrids were sweet, they look weedy next to my Sen though, the wolf wrangler in the first recent Narnia film used malamute/wolf crosses 'cos even he reckoned the full wolves were to spindly looking for the film. As for foxes, I have my Pooka and am getting a red kit this spring, birth is imminent!!!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

I must admit i love all the leopards and caracals .Would also love to get wolverine,fossa,but almost impossible .


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Ooo lovely, he is an Eurasian Lynx right? ABB - your place must be a veritable safari park. Heaven in a house (estate!). Somebody pour me into a bucket, I've melted!

Ocelot + Lynx = very happy Nix! Add in a clouded leopard and you have my top 3


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> I must admit i love all the leopards and caracals .Would also love to get wolverine,fossa,but almost impossible .


yer me too love the caracals, leopards, wolverines and fossas

though I havn't seen a caracal up close YET:whistling2:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Caracal up close !!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Ben W said:


> Caracal up close !!


very nice but wana see one in the flesh oneday up close, As I have most other types of big cats


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Phil is that a hint lol

They are on the list ,we will have one day soon


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Phil is that a hint lol
> 
> They are on the list ,we will have one day soon


it sure is :whistling2:, well if you get one or 2, I'll have to come have a look once it or they settle in. if it's anything like the rest of your lot it be worth the long drive :2thumb:. of course I like your whole bunch but the tamer male lynx really does give me a extra highlight of seeing them, when he comes closer to the bars :2thumb:, (though the misses not keen on lynx) and as you said not a good cat for me to start with when i do:whistling2:, though I couldn't house a cat that size in my current place anyway :2thumb:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Its no good ,you will just have to move.The trouble is there is lots of cracking animals out there.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Its no good ,you will just have to move.The trouble is there is lots of cracking animals out there.


:lol2: yer there hundreds of thousands, but only a few I would like to keep and even less I can house but it's always good to have a "list of want" that way you can always push yourself to do better in order to hopefully keep them


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I love Margays,lovely little cats, arboreal and slightly smaller than an ocelot


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Ben W said:


> I love Margays,lovely little cats, arboreal and slightly smaller than an ocelot


very true they are nice but prefer the ocelots :2thumb:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Ocelot,can do that!!!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Oncilla very pretty also,our male ocelot is so agile he can hang upside down on branches


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Oncilla very pretty also,our male ocelot is so agile he can hang upside down on branches
> 
> image


now thats a "pic" :2thumb::notworthy:


----------

